# Can't keep my place!



## Marty41 (Apr 29, 2012)

How do you keep your place when crocheting or knitting? I keep losing my place and wonder what some of you are using to hold your pattern so you can easily see it. (eyes arn't to good either)


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I enlarge patterns on my printer if necessary.

I use a post-it-note to mark the row I'm on.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

I use the magnetic chart keeper from Knit Picks. I ordered the replacement magnets for it which are much stronger than the original. I also make copies of the patterns from books so I can write notes all over the pattern as I progress. That helps me keep left and right sides the same when the instructions merely say to "continue until work measures 6.5 inches," for example.


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a metal pattern holder that has a magnetic ruler. I think I bought it for doing cross stitch, but it works for knitting too. Probably bought it at one of the box stores like JoAnn's, Michael's, or Hobby Lobby. Give me a minute and I'll post a picture of it.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

BEChristianson said:


> I have a metal pattern holder that has a magnetic ruler. I think I bought it for doing cross stitch, but it works for knitting too.


I use this, too. I bought it at Joann's in the needlepoint aisle, and I used a 40% off coupon. Since your eyes are bad, there are ones with a magnifier, too.


----------



## Kopzy (Feb 14, 2012)

I use Highlighter Tape that I purchased just for that purpose, ask for it at your craft store. They come in many colors, mine is orange.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Metal boards with magnetic strips. I also have a lap tray...


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I use a hair clip that is pointed at the ends.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I use knit companion on my iPad. Works great!


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

I use report/ clear sleeve and a dry erase marker. I put the pattern inside the sleeve and use the dry erase marker to mark. When done remove pattern and wipe clean.


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Ferretmom said:


> I use report/ clear sleeve and a dry erase marker. I put the pattern inside the sleeve and use the dry erase marker to mark. When done remove pattern and wipe clean.


I like this idea! Would this work too if you laminate the pattern?


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 23, 2012)

In a pinch you could also use a cookie sheet and magnets. I use a music stand I bought at the thrift store to park next to my chair, post it notes, and clothes pins to hold my pattern to the stand. Works for me so far!


----------



## emwalker (Jan 20, 2012)

Is highlighter tape removable?


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

I put the printed copy of pattern on a clip board in my lap. Then I keep my place with a post it note. Works great.


----------



## pam (Jan 19, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I use knit companion on my iPad. Works great!


I use a magnetic board. I had never heard of knit companion, but after reading your post I had to check it out. I'm not too computer savy, so I was wondering, could I use it on my laptop?


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I also use the sleeve and dry erase method!! I keep my patterns int sleeves,so I can just take the one I'm using out of my binder and lay it beside me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I check off the row as I complete it on a paper copy of the pattern. 

Of course, I refer to it again and again. Sometimes I tell myself that this should be strengthing my memory. Of course, sometimes I tell myself chocolate is not fattening.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i use my magnetic board for x-stich and have a maginfing ruler, that i use when i can find it,i think its still in storage, i use book arrows to mark my place for now, and i chopy pat into larger print


----------



## knitaway (Nov 12, 2011)

I put the printed directions in a plastic sleeve, cross out directions w/a dry erase pen as I go, and use a partially unbent paperclip as a marker for the current line.


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

I print the pattern and highlight what I have finished.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Post it note placed under the current rows instructions. Or those Post It note arrows.


----------



## 2xnonna (Mar 11, 2012)

Love my magnetic chart...love to enlarge...you ladies have taught me so much! Thanks


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I use the magnet board when I am out somewhere. When I am home I do it on the computer by highlighting the row I am on and when I am done knitting I save it with the row I am on highlighted. If I stop in the middle of a row I highlight that area another color. This way when I go back to it I know exactly where I am. Also with the computer I can enlarge and bold the writing. These both work great for me.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

I love KP. I've learned so much just reading the posts. Thanks for sharing all the great ideas.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Make a copy of the pattern so i can mark it.


----------



## PattyH (May 13, 2011)

If it is a complicated pattern, I type each row in big, bold type, on 3 x 5 index cards, punch a hole in one corner and hold them together on a ring. I just flip as I go. I also use a row counter.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I use the old paper and pencil method. It works great for me. I write down the row number, or how many times something needs repeating.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It may be time to get your eyes checked lol.


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

I enlarge the pattern- if it is a graph I use the marking tape and yes it is removable. I use the paper copy to highlight the size I am making and then hash marks for rows or decreases/increases as well as a row counter. I guess it is anything that works!


----------



## cuzzins (Mar 22, 2012)

What great ideas! I love this site! I learn something new every day! I also use the magnetic board that I have had for years and also mark off the rows with a pencil when I have finished it.


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

I use sticky notes. That way u can make notes about pattern at aame time and keeo track of ewpeats without damaging or having to copy pattern


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I find the magnetic board and strip very useful.I also print out a extra pattern so that I can tick where I am on pattern and write notes on patterns.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I use the magnetic board most of the time. If the pattern is in a book that I bought I will copy that page. Sometimes I use post it notes if I am taking my knitting somewhere and I don't want to take the board.


----------



## MaineKnitter (Jan 30, 2011)

mccreamg said:


> I use sticky notes. That way u can make notes about pattern at aame time and keeo track of ewpeats without damaging or having to copy pattern


I do roughly the same, except that I use index cards and about 4 layers of double-sided tape at the top of the card. I make notes of repeats, modifications, etc. If I don't I have the card for the next project.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

If it is just a copy that I've printed off the computer I use a pencil and mark as I go...


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Great ideas. Thanks to all. 

Pzoe


----------



## KBfibers (May 12, 2011)

I use a combination of what was already said. I love my music stand to hold the pattern; I place the magnetic board behind it and use various magnics to keep my place.

I have also done the clear plastic sleeve with dry erase markers and/or sticky notes.

Have fun keeping track


----------



## salbee (May 8, 2012)

I write down knitting patterns. I find it easier than trying to focus on the printed instructions. Also, if I have a large number of rows to count I place a small saftey pin at the end of every ten rows. It saves time instead of having to count the lot.
Salbee


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

I use a magnetic board I bought at one of the Office Supply stores. They came in the usual 9X12 but they also had bigger sizes if you're using a large chart. For underneath each row I'm working on I use a piece of magnetic roll @1/2" thick (looks like tape but black magnet with white cover)that I got at AC Moore or Joanne. The magnetic strip is stong enough to hold several pieces of paper but not a bunch. I also copy patterns and write what I actually do on them, like others here do.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

emwalker said:


> Is highlighter tape removable?


The tape I use is a 3M Post-it product called "Removable Labeling Tape 695". One roll is 3/4 in x 1296 in. (36 yds.) and cost $5.50 at my LYS. I would imagine that it is available at any office supply store as well.

Yes, it is really removable and can be used many times. I am currently using it on a very difficult (for me) shawl that has a different set of instructions for each row; thus, very easy to get lost.

I put a strip of tape above and below the row of written instructions. This particular pattern doesn't have a chart.

Many other good suggestions have been mentioned. Thanks.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I enlarge the pattern on the printer,


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

I use an old music stand, small square metal board and a magnet strip.

Charlene



Marty41 said:


> How do you keep your place when crocheting or knitting? I keep losing my place and wonder what some of you are using to hold your pattern so you can easily see it. (eyes arn't to good either)


----------



## Alvin (Sep 30, 2011)

I write the row number on a seperate pice of paper and scratch orr each number as Ifinish the row. Alvin


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I just started using knit companion on my ipad and it works wonderfully well but it takes some time to figure out how to use it. I am starting to understand and once you get your pattern set up on it, it is a fabulous tool.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I make a copy and make any notes that I need as I got. Check off rows as I go. If it is a smaller project paper clip on the edge of the paper marks my place


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

There are also see through magnetic rulers with a red line through the middle that you put under the row of stitches you are working on. You can find them in all the fabric or craft stores. Not expensive and a great help.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I check off the row as I complete it on a paper copy of the pattern.
> 
> Of course, I refer to it again and again. Sometimes I tell myself that this should be strengthing my memory. Of course, sometimes I tell myself chocolate is not fattening.


It's not tell me it's not please.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Your question generated a lot of great answers and new ideas for all of us. I use one of my foldable light-weight painting easels made for use on a table. They are aluminum and available in the art department of ACMoore.


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Personally, I think the magnetic board works the best.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Ditto


RED2nd said:


> I use the magnetic chart keeper from Knit Picks. I ordered the replacement magnets for it which are much stronger than the original. I also make copies of the patterns from books so I can write notes all over the pattern as I progress. That helps me keep left and right sides the same when the instructions merely say to "continue until work measures 6.5 inches," for example.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have an Ott light that has a clip attatched along with a magnify lense... I purchased a magnetic board that I use with the clip on the light.. I copy the charts, or patterns use magnetic tape strips.. I covered the sticky side of the strips in different ways, some I used ribbon, in different colors to match my project or my mood, :wink: but also have a couple that I have made my "key" strips, for the charts, I write the symbols with the meaning.. it really helps as a reminder for me...I am still in the learning process of some of the stitches.. so on my printed charts I will make notes for the web site tutorials or if I have bookmarked here on KP helpful ideas on the stitch. If I have to lay my work down in the middle of a row..(GADS!) :shock: I use two different colored needle ends/ stoppers.. what ever they are called, :-( for instance I know that if I have the blue tip on one and a red on another.. that means I stopped in mid row and the blue tip is what I need to finish.. trust me.. I have had to stop in mid row and have come back and some how turned the needles and got so off on the work.. I figured this system out and it works for me.. with my Mom I can't always wait till I finish out a row.. and it may be hours before I can get back to it. Enjoyed all the ideas.. thank you for sharing!! :thumbup:


----------



## Merrywitch (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't know where you are - but I have just bought on eBay UK a metre of magnetic tape for £1 and .25p postage. It has an adhesive backing, and seller says it is very strong. (I had some many moons ago (!) without the backing - you just put a line of it beneath the pattern and the other on top, so I might attach this to a ruler or something, I'll see what it's like.)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

BEChristianson said:


> I have a metal pattern holder that has a magnetic ruler. I think I bought it for doing cross stitch, but it works for knitting too. Probably bought it at one of the box stores like JoAnn's, Michael's, or Hobby Lobby. Give me a minute and I'll post a picture of it.


I use this too, and got some extra magnetic strips too.

Sue


----------



## lhharris (Mar 29, 2012)

Ferretmom said:


> I use report/ clear sleeve and a dry erase marker. I put the pattern inside the sleeve and use the dry erase marker to mark. When done remove pattern and wipe clean.


I like this idea too. Never thought of it.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

BEChristianson said:


> Ferretmom said:
> 
> 
> > I use report/ clear sleeve and a dry erase marker. I put the pattern inside the sleeve and use the dry erase marker to mark. When done remove pattern and wipe clean.
> ...


I use the metal board with a ruler I put magnetic tape on, but I still use a copy of the pattern and colored marker to mark off rows I have finished or a clicker to click off the rows as I go along. I like the idea above too!


----------



## Steeleye (Feb 26, 2012)

I too am interested in this topic and am VERY grateful for all the helpful suggestions given. Thanks.


----------



## crafteegram (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes, it is removable. It resticks well too for use on a large pattern. I got mine at a yarn shop (cause it was handier than shopping some where else). Probably could be found at a dollar store.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

use a highlighter and plastic report protector also and highlight the row when i have finished it.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Marty41 said:


> How do you keep your place when crocheting or knitting? I keep losing my place and wonder what some of you are using to hold your pattern so you can easily see it. (eyes arn't to good either)


I sometimes make a copy (or enlargement, if needed) and use a magnetic nboard under it. The magnetic boards usually have long strips of magnets so I position the magnets just below the row I'm currently working on (if it's a charted pattern) and carefully move it down a row when I'm ready for the next.

Does this help for the type of pattern you're doing?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I use a clip board with post it notes, this works well because you can write on the post it too... For charted patterns I use a old metal try I had and a strip magnet it goes across the paper so I can keep track of what line I'm working on... I love the sleeve and highlighter idea... and I never though of lamenating my patterns.. thats also a great idea... if a person was skilled they could just buy clear contact paper.. you would really only need to cover 1 side... great idea... 
This question comes up every so often I bet if you did a search you would find dozens of ideas... we are a crafty group...LOL


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

The magnetic boards seem to be very popular. Guess I need to look for one, but in the meantime, I'll continue to just lay my paper copy on the arm of my couch and use the straight edge of a stitch gauge to cover the rows completed. If its a particularly tricky pattern, I also make a pencil mark by that row.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

That's exactly what I do too.


----------



## sfarina (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Taffsey (Apr 5, 2012)

I just discovered post-it notes! Works spectacularly (and is cheap)!


----------



## GigglesandGrandma (Dec 21, 2011)

I met a wonderful knitter when I retied and joined a knit group who told me she keeps a notebook of her projects. At first I thought it was labor intensive. But I have adopted it and it works well. Every project gets written in the book. It includes the pattern number, the type of yarn used, how many skeins, the needle size I used to get gauge, the size of the garment I am making. I note the cast on number and general direction at the start. When it says "work for a certain number of rows, I put a check mark on my page when each row is completed. If it says to increase four stitches every fifth row, I plot it out until the desired number of increases has been met on paper. Then I knit and put a line through as I complete each row. I make notes about length if I shorten the garment. If I finish off in a certain way that looks great, I note that. I make a note of finished size. I have done this for several years now. I can easily look up sock lengths for family members. I can quickly re-figure a child's sweater size for a new grand child. And when I leave a project, to begin something new, I always know exactly where I am when I return to the project because my row check marks and all my notes are in one place! It has turned out to be a great system!


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

I purchased a lovely magnetic, hand-made magnetic marker from www.zibbet.com/allaboutthebuttons. And I absolutely LOVE it - it grips firmly, and is extra long, 7 inches, so it extends "almost" across a book page. Price was reasonable and it was shipped the same day!
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I put my pattern in a page protector. I take a sturdy bookmark and us paper clips to hold it on each side. I move it down the pattern or up the chart as I go. I have a music stand beside my chair.


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

wow.....what an excellent idea....thanks


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I have been using the magnetic board that I used years ago when I was doing counted cross stitch. But, I have been thinking about dragging out my floor stand I used for that purpose also, and trying something new by recycling. I use the pencil and paper method and bought a good gum eraser so that if I had to frog, I could erase clean. Or, I could erase clean all of my markings after I am finished and the pattern would be ready if I wanted to do it again. I will let ya'll know if I come up with a new design! LOL


----------



## enidjones (May 15, 2012)

I use stick on hasty notes. You can use as many as you want. Then when you have finished with that part of the pattern, you can peel them off and move them to outline the next part.


----------



## susiebearsie (Jun 30, 2011)

If it's a printed pattern I use a pencil to keep my place. If it's downloaded to my computer or online I use my cu'm interested in the knitting companion, any more info you could offer???


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Exactly. That's what I do.


mirl56 said:


> I enlarge patterns on my printer if necessary.
> 
> I use a post-it-note to mark the row I'm on.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

You are wonderful, Suzi!!! You gave me my first chuckle of the day. But, really--chocolate is good for me, isn't it?


snoozi_suzi said:


> I check off the row as I complete it on a paper copy of the pattern.
> 
> Of course, I refer to it again and again. Sometimes I tell myself that this should be strengthing my memory. Of course, sometimes I tell myself chocolate is not fattening.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I use a magnetic board and strips of magnetic tape. I just acquired a music stand from a friend and that has been a great help. Edith M


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Perhaps my patterns are more simple, but, I use a post it note. I write down rows as I do them. I also assumed I was the only one that needed to do that so feel really good about all the postings! <g>


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

What cool ideas. I look and look through about 2 repeats and then it is memorized and I feel it is good brain work. My big (stupid--my own fault)problem is putting down the work for a phone call or a pet need and coming back and saying to myself what-row-was-I-on?


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I love the idea of the rubber needle ends. What a good idea. I am adopting that one. Thank you, Marianne.


Marianne818 said:


> I have an Ott light that has a clip attatched along with a magnify lense... I purchased a magnetic board that I use with the clip on the light.. I copy the charts, or patterns use magnetic tape strips.. I covered the sticky side of the strips in different ways, some I used ribbon, in different colors to match my project or my mood, :wink: but also have a couple that I have made my "key" strips, for the charts, I write the symbols with the meaning.. it really helps as a reminder for me...I am still in the learning process of some of the stitches.. so on my printed charts I will make notes for the web site tutorials or if I have bookmarked here on KP helpful ideas on the stitch. If I have to lay my work down in the middle of a row..(GADS!) :shock: I use two different colored needle ends/ stoppers.. what ever they are called, :-( for instance I know that if I have the blue tip on one and a red on another.. that means I stopped in mid row and the blue tip is what I need to finish.. trust me.. I have had to stop in mid row and have come back and some how turned the needles and got so off on the work.. I figured this system out and it works for me.. with my Mom I can't always wait till I finish out a row.. and it may be hours before I can get back to it. Enjoyed all the ideas.. thank you for sharing!! :thumbup:


----------



## vonni (Jun 21, 2011)

I always photocopy my pattern page,then scribble over that. Works for me.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have magnetic board just for that reason. Infact I have 4 magnetic boards.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

First, have the pattern enlarged.
And I use my cookie sheet and fridge magnets to follow along.
I also use the plastic sleeves to keep my printed patterns in.
Linda


----------



## ThePaintedSock (Sep 6, 2011)

Okay, I'm going to bring a little technology to the conversation.

A) I have an APP on my iPod that allows you to tap at each row.
B) Row counters are available at all fiber stores for almost nothing.
C) I, like mentioned below, photocopy a pattern and blow it up for easier reading. Then, I use highlighters to keep track. Not just any highlighter, a Frixion highlight by Pilot (office supply places will have them). Here's the skinny. You highlight untile that pattern repeat is completed, then erase. It erases by - you guessed it, friction! No eraser dust everwhere. You can actually get rid of it with heat as well, so - for instance, a hair dryer...or even your hot coffee mug will make it disappear and have it ready for you to start then next round. 

These come in many colours of highlighters as well as pens and run about $3 each.


----------



## PamG (Mar 15, 2011)

Get a clear sheet and put over your pattern and you can mark what you did and keep your place from the pattern or use a rubberband. With the pattern on top of a book or clipboard and you can seed what line your on in the pattern. If it the knit or crochet use stitchmarker or any type of round loop like safetypins earrings or different colores looped string.


----------



## ThePaintedSock (Sep 6, 2011)

Good idea with the rubberband!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Journey 7, I use the "write the row down on paper and cross it off as I finish it" method too. I used to make a copy of the pattern and cross off the rows as I knit, but sooner or later I'd make a mistake and have to rip. Then I'd end up trying to erase all my lines to start over. Sometimes I look at my scratch paper and see I've redone a section two or three times, that's when I set it aside for another day!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Magnet board here. I've had it for so many years that I forget where I got it. As my eyes get older I wouldn't ever try to follow any chart without one. 

Anita


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm glad to read that you find a music stand handy. I just bought a wild lime green one at Goodwill yesterday. I was hoping it would support my swift as none of the living room tables have a decent edge that works. But your comment makes me think I could also enlarge my pattern and set it on the music stand rather than juggling it on the arm of my recliner.


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

I mark it with a check with pencil and when I finish I just erase or sometimes I use a highlighter first then I mark with a check. I also use the magnetic board and just slide the ruler down as I go, but mark it too.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

As I complete a row I check it off if you don't want to ruin the page make copies of it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ferretmom said:


> I use report/ clear sleeve and a dry erase marker. I put the pattern inside the sleeve and use the dry erase marker to mark. When done remove pattern and wipe clean.


What I do too and it does work!! I use different colored markers so I can easily see what I need to do. Red dot on the sleeve means that I stopped here at this point.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Marty41 said:


> How do you keep your place when crocheting or knitting? I keep losing my place and wonder what some of you are using to hold your pattern so you can easily see it. (eyes arn't to good either)


I reprint/photocopy my patterns and ck. off each row with a pencil as I go along. If I am crocheting from a chart, I highlight the row on which I am working. (Haven't learnt to knit from charts as yet). It's on my "to learn" list.


----------



## dbwindle (Apr 7, 2011)

try copying the pattern on index cards---one row per card, and label them "row 1", etc, then put the cards on a notebook ring. As you finish each row, flip the card over and you will be ready to do the next row. Print the stitch pattern large enough so you can SEE it. This works best if you are doing project with repeating rows. Also, use a small stitch counter---click or move the numbers along after you finish each row. The enlarging of the patterns is a good idea--but then you have a BIG piece of paper to deal with while you are holding the knitting or crochet project. The index cards are small enough that y ou can prop them up and see them a little distance from your lap.


----------



## SKRUGER (Feb 24, 2012)

I always copy my pattern pages (once lost an original page in the middle of a project!) I use the copy for notes & sizes. If there is an involved pattern of say 8 lines I will list the numbers down a lined piece of paper and check off the line as I complete it. I also indicate where I've put increases, decreases, and/or sleeves. This helps with piece matching as well. If I decrease for an armhole at the 8th line 5 on the back, then I will know to do the same on the fronts, whether they are knitted at the same time or separately. Hope this helps!


----------



## RochelleEvalyn (Apr 11, 2012)

you can take your pattern to a place like Kinkos and have it enlarged...


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

emwalker said:


> Is highlighter tape removable?


YES, the Highlighter tape is removable and also is re-useable.....

I actually used two strips of tape throughout a whole shawl project & then used the same two strips for my next sweater project...... they are GREAT.......


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh I think you could knit from charts also. I am only on my 3rd chart project and really like it. However this chart is printed so tiny, I really should enlarge it. Or use binoculars to se the symbols.
You can do it.
Linda


crjc said:


> Marty41 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you keep your place when crocheting or knitting? I keep losing my place and wonder what some of you are using to hold your pattern so you can easily see it. (eyes arn't to good either)
> ...


----------



## mco217 (Apr 27, 2012)

Many years ago when I first started knitting my then Mother in Law showed me an easy way to keep my place in a pattern. You take a round colored head straight pin and slide it right into the page on the line where you are in your pattern. It is easy to use, and easy to move along as you proceed. It has worked for me. 

Good luck.


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

I have used or still use most of the methods mentioned so far (except the dry erase, what a great idea!) I also have made a homemade abacus that is on a ring that hangs from my left thumb. There are 2 strings of beads, one for single rows up to 9 and one for the tens. If 2 ten beads are down and 3 one beads it means I have compleated 23 rows. Pretty easy, just don't let the grandkids find it. Looks so cute and they sure love to slide the beads around!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

photocopy and pencil to mark up the copy...which also works rather well for noting changes made to pattern, well as long as you don't misplace the photo copy


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I use the magnetic board with the ruler & magnets.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Ferretmom said:


> I use report/ clear sleeve and a dry erase marker. I put the pattern inside the sleeve and use the dry erase marker to mark. When done remove pattern and wipe clean.


What a great idea..I usually print pattern and use post it's or metal board with magnetic ruler/strip, but your idea seams much easier. Thanks, Sue


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

grandmothercarolyn said:


> I purchased a lovely magnetic, hand-made magnetic marker from www.zibbet.com/allaboutthebuttons. And I absolutely LOVE it - it grips firmly, and is extra long, 7 inches, so it extends "almost" across a book page. Price was reasonable and it was shipped the same day!
> Grandmother Carolyn


Love this site...thanks. Magnetic bookmarks are one of my favorites.

Connie


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips. I have knit, frogged, knit, frogged for a week because I am having trouble keeping my place.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I check off the row as I complete it on a paper copy of the pattern.
> 
> Of course, I refer to it again and again. Sometimes I tell myself that this should be strengthing my memory. Of course, sometimes I tell myself chocolate is not fattening.


Did you know that chocolate is a vegetable?! Cocoa comes from a bean, vanilla comes from a bean, sugar comes from a cane or a beet, then you can add the dairy (milk chocolate). Its ALL Good!
(I guess we can rationalize anything if we try hard enough!) :lol: 
Patty


----------



## nomasherry (Apr 14, 2011)

DBwindle - I also use the index card idea for patterns that require that a group of rows be repeated again and again. I number each card, punch a hole in a corner and use a binder ring (available at office supply stores) to keep the cards together. If the pattern does not have repeating rows I use the paper and pencil method OR the magnetic board (expecially if using a chart).


dbwindle said:


> try copying the pattern on index cards---one row per card, and label them "row 1", etc, then put the cards on a notebook ring. As you each row, flip the card over and you will be ready to do the next row. Print the stitch pattern large enough so you can SEE it. This works best if you are doing project with repeating rows. Also, use a small stitch counter---click or move the numbers along after you finish each row. The enlarging of the patterns is a good idea--but then you have a BIG piece of paper to deal with while you are holding the knitting or crochet project. The index cards are small enough that y ou can prop them up and see them a little distance from your lap.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

I like the highlighter tape and either knitting companion or JknitHD (free) for the ipad. You can blow up the charts and highlight with a yellow movable line.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I use this also. I bought mine for counted cross-stitch & it is on a stand but, it works great for knitting, too. [


BEChristianson said:


> I have a metal pattern holder that has a magnetic ruler. I think I bought it for doing cross stitch, but it works for knitting too. Probably bought it at one of the box stores like JoAnn's, Michael's, or Hobby Lobby. Give me a minute and I'll post a picture of it.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

I print a copy from the internet or photocopy from a book so I have a pattern I can write on. Check off each row as finished...if it's a repeat pattern for cables and such I just use a different mark for each repeat, check, x, circle etc.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

oh i have been there done that to many times to count, so u are not alone in this part of our wonderful craft


Hudson said:


> What cool ideas. I look and look through about 2 repeats and then it is memorized and I feel it is good brain work. My big (stupid--my own fault)problem is putting down the work for a phone call or a pet need and coming back and saying to myself what-row-was-I-on?


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I use a giant paper clip and slide it down the pattern after each row.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks patty, dont feel as bad now knowing this information about chocolate, even thou i know it is a bad idea to eat that whole darn chocolate candy while reading a book in bed before going to sleep.


Patty Sutter said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I check off the row as I complete it on a paper copy of the pattern.
> ...


----------



## Sassynana (May 1, 2012)

Sheet protector and dry erase marker!!

What a great idea! It's so interesting to see how creative everyone is and how we all use normal household items as much as we can to accomplish what we need to do.


----------



## Kopzy (Feb 14, 2012)

high lighter tape IS removable and you can use it over and over until it doesn't stick any more. Its just like a roll of scotch tape, but not as sticky


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

erasable highlighters...they are made by pilot...highlight as you go and erase when you are done


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

Most of my patterns are on my laptop. I keep a little stand beside my chair with my laptop opened on it. I highlight each row as I go along. I keep an index card close by to make any notes and then add them later.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

It is made to use on PCs - the iPad app is the new part. Looks pretty neat.


----------



## CalGal (Apr 14, 2011)

I also enlarge a copy of the pattern, and use a hi lighter as I go along. When I'm done for the day, I make a note and arrows where to start again. So far has worked well for me.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I also use the magnetic board.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I invented post-it-notes. No, but I make a copy of pattern and I have the long hem marking things, they look like a wide long bobby pin, slide that onto the pattern paper and move it as necessary. I use row counter on my needle to keep track too, since I suffered a TBI, I have real memory problems, to the point of embarrassment way too often. Maybe I did invent post-it, I don't remember.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Yes, well, you'd remember if you invented Post-It Notes, 'cause you'd be really, really RICH!!!!

I re-do a lot of intarsia charts in color using Excel because....I'm old and can't see. When they are printed, they can be pretty big, so I too use a music stand beside my chair. I mark through each row after I complete it with a Sharpie. That bold single line means I can see what I'm working on AND what went before, which has been very helpful in complicated patterns.


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

I use a row counter. Works for me! Everyone has so many good ideas.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I make several copies of the pattern who allows me to write all over one. I will use a sticky note on top of the pattern copy with a note of where I need to p/u once I sit down.
I like the sound of the magnetic board and will look into purchasing one.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I write each row of the pattern on a separate index card. Then I punch a hole in each card and secure the cards with a metal ring (like those from a ring binder; they're easy to find in office supply stores). Every pattern rown is numbered, and when I finish one row, I flip to the next card. Helps me from getting lost.

Hazel


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I make a checklist on my printer and print it in landscape view in as large a font as I can fit on the page. I have 14" and17" paper for long lines.The checklist has the pattern directions followed by check "boxes"
The 1st step for me is to be sure that each row or round is all on one line. I cannot follow directions broken up into several lines per row. It is why I prefer my patterns in electronic format so that I can reformat columns that break up rows/rounds that are on several lines into a single line. 
I use a magnetic board too, but not until my pattern has been reformatted, and in large print. I can't see directions that are sitting on a coffee table, they are too far away, so I put a magnetic board on a clipboard and position everything under the clip. The magnetic strip underlines whatever row I'm working. I put it right beside me as I work. I love the chart holders that fold into a stand, but they don't work for me because they are too small and I can't position them close enough. 
If I am using 14" or 17" paper, I just let the ends hang off the end of the board and move the magnet as far down as I can as I get toward the end of the row, if I need to.
I have a really hard time keeping my place and keeping track of which row I'm knitting. It has become somewhat easier over time, but I still have to do all of the fussy steps to follow a pattern or I can't get it done. I'm definitely not suggesting that everyone has to reformat their patterns, etc., but it has made me able to follow multi-line patterns that I couldn't otherwise. 


Marty41 said:


> How do you keep your place when crocheting or knitting? I keep losing my place and wonder what some of you are using to hold your pattern so you can easily see it. (eyes arn't to good either)


----------



## Razzle (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been using the plastic sleeve and dry erase marker for several years. Actually, I keep all my patterns in plastic sleeves to keep them from getting crushed and/or dirty. I keep them in several loose leaf notebooks according to the type of patterns. I also purchased some stick-on and removeable index tabs to label the patterns.
Razzle


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

I find on the internet somewhere, thought i had saved to my favorite folder, but have spent alot of time hunting for it, but i printed out a page with knitting notes at top, and then it has row 1 thur 26 on it, second page has row thru 27-54, first page of this just has notes, so i wrote what pattern i was making, where i got the pattern from, when i started it what yarn i used and size of neelde, then I re wrote the whole pattern out so when i finsihed one row, i could mark it out, well for the life of me i cant find where i find this at onthe net, i only printed out one copy but would like more for more projects, any idea where this could be find at, thanks


Marty41 said:


> How do you keep your place when crocheting or knitting? I keep losing my place and wonder what some of you are using to hold your pattern so you can easily see it. (eyes arn't to good either)


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

All of the above and yes the highlighter tape is movable from line to line and is great for pattern repeats.


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

GigglesandGrandma said:


> I met a wonderful knitter when I retied and joined a knit group who told me she keeps a notebook of her projects. At first I thought it was labor intensive. But I have adopted it and it works well. Every project gets written in the book. It includes the pattern number, the type of yarn used, how many skeins, the needle size I used to get gauge, the size of the garment I am making. I note the cast on number and general direction at the start. When it says "work for a certain number of rows, I put a check mark on my page when each row is completed. If it says to increase four stitches every fifth row, I plot it out until the desired number of increases has been met on paper. Then I knit and put a line through as I complete each row. I make notes about length if I shorten the garment. If I finish off in a certain way that looks great, I note that. I make a note of finished size. I have done this for several years now. I can easily look up sock lengths for family members. I can quickly re-figure a child's sweater size for a new grand child. And when I leave a project, to begin something new, I always know exactly where I am when I return to the project because my row check marks and all my notes are in one place! It has turned out to be a great system!


I do some of this too and though it does look like a lot of work, it's a bit like doing a tension swatch in that it saves a lot of time later on. I use a similar method to the index cards that others are using. I found some study cards that are bound with four rings, that students use as study aids. I write out just the pattern repeats on one side of the card and then note down the garment details etc on the other side.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I use a Magnetic board also and print a larger chart and use different colors for sybmols for the different stitches if useing a chart. Hope this will help. I also like the idea of using a sleeve and a dry erase.Will surely give it a try. Learn so much here at KP/ Thanks for all the help you post.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Marty41 said:


> How do you keep your place when crocheting or knitting? I keep losing my place and wonder what some of you are using to hold your pattern so you can easily see it. (eyes arn't to good either)


I make a copy and then mark with a pencil when I change rows. I tried using post it notes but when I am traveling the notes get knocked off in my purse so the pencil marks are a guarantee that I know where I am. When I am done, I simply erase them ;-)


----------



## Marty41 (Apr 29, 2012)

You crafters are awsome!! I'm new to this site, and I can't believe all the great Ideas. Thank you, thank you, thank you. But what was that about the chocolet?


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

always have chocolate "on hand"


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I rewrite the pattern in a bit notebook that I have for knitting projects. I rewrite the pattern then check off when I've completed a row. This way I keep the pattern clean and write any notes on the paper. This also helps me go through the pattern to be sure I understand it. I have this paper if I ever do the pattern again .


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I like the row counter but still need more to help me with my place going across the line, especially with a pattern, to help me know where I am in the pattern, but the clicker helps me know which number row I am on, in addition to the metal stand and ruler which take my eyes right to the correct line on the pattern without having to search for it. If you don't have the stand and ruler, just crossing off the rows helps along with tips like using a clear protector to protect the pattern.


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

When I look at the pattern properly,(once I've bought it), I have a piece of paper and draw little lines (like a 1), number them so they correlate with the number of rows. If I'm doing an arran for instance, where the main cable is done I put a 'C' round that corresponding line/row, and so on. Then when I have done a row, I cross it off. That way I've found that even if I stop knitting that particular item for ages and ages, when I pick it up again and check my piece of paper and pattern, I know exactly where I am.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mernie said:


> I love the idea of the rubber needle ends. What a good idea. I am adopting that one. Thank you, Marianne.
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> ...


Thanks for that tip. I needed you a few months ago but glad I learned that for the future.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I reprint the pattern and cut it apart into each line. Then I paste it onto a paper leaving 3 or 4 inch space between lines. And then I use life lines which are numbered for each row of the design I leave them all in place until the design is completed removing the first one after each row and moving it to the top I know it sounds like a lot of extra work buy it beats the heck out of losing your place and once you start it goes very fast.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

GigglesandGrandma said:


> I met a wonderful knitter when I retied and joined a knit group who told me she keeps a notebook of her projects. At first I thought it was labor intensive. But I have adopted it and it works well. Every project gets written in the book. It includes the pattern number, the type of yarn used, how many skeins, the needle size I used to get gauge, the size of the garment I am making. I note the cast on number and general direction at the start. When it says "work for a certain number of rows, I put a check mark on my page when each row is completed. If it says to increase four stitches every fifth row, I plot it out until the desired number of increases has been met on paper. Then I knit and put a line through as I complete each row. I make notes about length if I shorten the garment. If I finish off in a certain way that looks great, I note that. I make a note of finished size. I have done this for several years now. I can easily look up sock lengths for family members. I can quickly re-figure a child's sweater size for a new grand child. And when I leave a project, to begin something new, I always know exactly where I am when I return to the project because my row check marks and all my notes are in one place! It has turned out to be a great system!


I have just started keeping a notebook too. So nice when someone asks what pattern or what yarn I used, I have it right there, even needle size and I take a photo of the finished piece, sometimes wip and keep that with the information sheet. I love it. I'm thinking I should put a copy of the pattern there too so I won't even have to go looking for the magazine, book, etc.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

dbwindle said:


> try copying the pattern on index cards---one row per card, and label them "row 1", etc, then put the cards on a notebook ring. As you finish each row, flip the card over and you will be ready to do the next row. Print the stitch pattern large enough so you can SEE it. This works best if you are doing project with repeating rows. Also, use a small stitch counter---click or move the numbers along after you finish each row. The enlarging of the patterns is a good idea--but then you have a BIG piece of paper to deal with while you are holding the knitting or crochet project. The index cards are small enough that y ou can prop them up and see them a little distance from your lap.


My MIL does that and they got knocked over and all out of sequence. I felt awful as I was the villain. From the look I got I could tell she thought I did it on purpose. My only hope is that there was a way she could put them back in order, but she was at my house and I was serving drinks and it truly was an accident. Can you tell me if you think she was able to put them back in order or if I messed up her whole project. Happened years ago and I still feel guilty


----------



## bsfmama (Feb 7, 2011)

what a great idea!! I have trouble thinking outside the box


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I used to when I took knitting to keep me awake nights doing Home care nursing. made a copy highlighted the changes add subtract stitch's each in different color ink colors made a list of what each color was to represent. then i could fold it up into my bag easily. i would do that now if i took with me that kind of knitting or did more than prayer shawls of my own design


----------



## ThePaintedSock (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm also a fan of plastic sleeves and sorting patterns!


----------



## KnittingBadgerBabe (Mar 7, 2011)

In addition to using the methods suggested by other posters (plastic sleeve and dry marker, Post-It note, cross-stitch board, pencil/hiliter and paper), I also use my row counter when I'm doing a complicated pattern -- one that repeats its rows. When I'm working on Row 1, I set the row counter to 1. When I'm working on Row 2, I set the counter to 2. Etc. Since I've started doing this,I've minimized the amount of tinkling/frogging (ripping out) I've had to do. I suspect the "best" method is the one that works for the knitter and that works the best with a particular pattern.


----------



## motorcyclegrin (Mar 9, 2011)

I make sm. mark with pencil and use a counter. Plus, if doing left and right sides/sleeves - I do them both at the same time on the same needle so they are same length.


----------



## ThePaintedSock (Sep 6, 2011)

Good tip!
I do sock 2-at-a-time because I ALWAYS seem to get one longer, if I don't!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I use the plastic sleeve and dry/wipe pens.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

I also use a ruler to mark my row on paper.
But also on a piece of paper write down numbers after every 2 rows. so I know where I am in pattern
Learn this from my mother-in-law


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Marty41 said:


> How do you keep your place when crocheting or knitting? I keep losing my place and wonder what some of you are using to hold your pattern so you can easily see it. (eyes arn't to good either)


I write all over the pattern, most of which are printed out from the internet, if not then I copy them. I also use a counter you know the little kind that slips onto your needle or I just lay it on the table beside me. The pattern I usually lay on the table beside me, I balance it across the table and the arm of the chair! P.S. and I wear "readers" all the time!!! LOL It is that "old age stuff."


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I love reading all these different ways to keep my place in a pattern. Years ago I started making a copy and using a highlighter to mark the pattern as I went along. Imagine that I thought I was the only person in the world who had ever thought of that!!! :roll:


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Ferretmom said:


> I use report/ clear sleeve and a dry erase marker. I put the pattern inside the sleeve and use the dry erase marker to mark. When done remove pattern and wipe clean.


I kinda do the same thing. I have my favorite patterns laminated, then I use a wet erase white board marker to mark my place. (I chose wet erase because I tend to take my pattern with me and the dry erase would erase on me.) Then when I am done, I just take a damp tissue and wipe it off.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

emwalker said:


> Is highlighter tape removable?


Yes, repositionable as well.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

Most of the patterns I do are printed from my computer so I just cross off the rows I've done. If the pattern says to do 10 rows, I just make a mark for each row. If the pattern is repeating a series of rows, I write, for example, row 1, row, 2, row, 3, row 4 in a column, and then make a mark after the appropriate row as I complete them.


----------



## MaineKnitter (Jan 30, 2011)

Candy said:


> I find on the internet somewhere, thought i had saved to my favorite folder, but have spent alot of time hunting for it, but i printed out a page with knitting notes at top, and then it has row 1 thur 26 on it, second page has row thru 27-54, first page of this just has notes, so i wrote what pattern i was making, where i got the pattern from, when i started it what yarn i used and size of neelde, then I re wrote the whole pattern out so when i finsihed one row, i could mark it out, well for the life of me i cant find where i find this at onthe net, i only printed out one copy but would like more for more projects, any idea where this could be find at, thanks
> 
> 
> Marty41 said:
> ...


----------



## Salguy (Mar 9, 2011)

For years I have used the stitch counter which slips onto your knitting needle (whether straight or circular). They come in more than one size, available from knit stores. After every row I change the number to the next higher. Can keep in touch with pattern repeats also since there are two openings for the numbers. Have never lost my place.
Salguy


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Either a magnetic chart board or a clip board with hugh paper clips. Depends on the size of the project.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

emwalker said:


> Is highlighter tape removable?


Yes, it is, and actually it can be repositioned. I use this with my photocopied pattern inside a plastic page protector sleeve. I also keep these in a 3 ring binder, and fold that open to hold the pattern in a position I can see it in.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I put the pattern and the magnetic board in a clear sleeve. I use post it notes on the sleeve if I'm traveling, but at home I couldn't live without my magnetic board. I use a cookbook stand to keep it upright.
When possible I enlarge my patterns on the copy machine as well.


----------



## newtoknitting528 (Mar 15, 2012)

I use the colored tape mentioned earlier, sometimes a highlighter. I also keep my patterns in plastic sleeves so I can write on the plastic. I often use little post it notes (the ones that mark pages in books/ magazines). I also use the voice recording feature on my Iphone or the note feature. Hope this helps


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

MaineKnitter said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > I find on the internet somewhere, thought i had saved to my favorite folder, but have spent alot of time hunting for it, but i printed out a page with knitting notes at top, and then it has row 1 thur 26 on it, second page has row thru 27-54, first page of this just has notes, so i wrote what pattern i was making, where i got the pattern from, when i started it what yarn i used and size of neelde, then I re wrote the whole pattern out so when i finsihed one row, i could mark it out, well for the life of me i cant find where i find this at onthe net, i only printed out one copy but would like more for more projects, any idea where this could be find at, thanks
> ...


----------



## petunia41 (Jan 27, 2011)

I usually use sticky notes and move it down when I complete the row


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

You all reminded me - I've been struggling with a paper printout of the patterns and with my dogs needing their petting while I'm busy and the books and papers on the side table, I am forever dropping the pencil that marks rows and the paper hiding under a book, etc.

Now, you've reminded me of my old stenographer's (administrative assistant it's called today) copy holder. It's much like the magnetic board you see here that Dreamfli showed us, except that mine has a stand and it's perfect. It also has an arm that slides up and down so I can keep track of the rows. What a lifesaver you are!

Now, occasionally you can find these at garage sales for a dollar or two. Ladies, I would say keep your eyes open. These are perfect for our knitting papers! Now, I'll go see if I can find it and knit away tonight!


----------



## beth11 (May 1, 2012)

This is good for a pattern that has multiple row repeats. My aunt taught me to make a card for each row and clip them together. As you finish the row put it in the back.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

st1tch said:


> I use a giant paper clip and slide it down the pattern after each row.


I've been wanting to find my laundry clips -- ah, clothes pins is the term I'm looking for. Don't know where they are, but while I have the magnetic board I am just more comfortable with a post-it note where I jot down hashmarks for the rows I'm on, the repeats, etc. Now I'd like to add something that I can clip onto my paper and move row to row.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I make copies of my pattern and write on them. I usually take a pencil and circle the number that pertains to the size I am working on. I do this throughout the pattern. I also have the knit Picks magnets and board.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Kopzy said:


> I use Highlighter Tape that I purchased just for that purpose, ask for it at your craft store. They come in many colors, mine is orange.


this stuff is wonderful


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ferretmom said:


> I use report/ clear sleeve and a dry erase marker. I put the pattern inside the sleeve and use the dry erase marker to mark. When done remove pattern and wipe clean.


That is the most thrifty and ingenious way I have ever heard of - will be using it myself!!


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I use knit companion on my iPad. Works great!


I use my iPad . Can you tell me more about knit companion and where to get it ?
Thanks
Kelly


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

realsilvergirl said:


> Post it note placed under the current rows instructions. Or those Post It note arrows.


I too used the post it's, but have since found a narrow roll of painters tape works good and will go the whole length of the line. It is removable and won't hurt patterns.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

BEChristianson said:


> I have a metal pattern holder that has a magnetic ruler. I think I bought it for doing cross stitch, but it works for knitting too. Probably bought it at one of the box stores like JoAnn's, Michael's, or Hobby Lobby. Give me a minute and I'll post a picture of it.


I have one of those as well. Comes in very handy for patterns with a lot of rows in the repeats.


----------



## MaineKnitter (Jan 30, 2011)

conig said:


> I have it saved, but there is no source listed. See attachment.
> 
> Connie


I was able to print from your downloaded file, but the print is very faint. (I don't have a color printer...does that make a difference?)

I found the source...Google on Little Cotton Rabbits Free Patterns, then scroll down to the Knitting Notes. That printing was also very faint.

Judy


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Kellanrevere said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > I use knit companion on my iPad. Works great!
> ...


It's a free app through the app function on your I Phone or I Pad, so I expect it's also available at I Tunes.


----------



## Janice Fipps (May 7, 2012)

I prent my patteren off of my computer than I put into a plastic sleave and use a dry eraseable pin to keep up with where im at when I get that line done and the next part marked I can erase the line marked before so my patteren is always nice for the next time I would like to useit, than the sleave can be put into a note book and saved for later use.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have an Ott light that has a clip attatched along with a magnify lense... I purchased a magnetic board that I use with the clip on the light.. I copy the charts, or patterns use magnetic tape strips.. I covered the sticky side of the strips in different ways, some I used ribbon, in different colors to match my project or my mood, :wink: but also have a couple that I have made my "key" strips, for the charts, I write the symbols with the meaning.. it really helps as a reminder for me...I am still in the learning process of some of the stitches.. so on my printed charts I will make notes for the web site tutorials or if I have bookmarked here on KP helpful ideas on the stitch. If I have to lay my work down in the middle of a row..(GADS!) :shock: I use two different colored needle ends/ stoppers.. what ever they are called, :-( for instance I know that if I have the blue tip on one and a red on another.. that means I stopped in mid row and the blue tip is what I need to finish.. trust me.. I have had to stop in mid row and have come back and some how turned the needles and got so off on the work.. I figured this system out and it works for me.. with my Mom I can't always wait till I finish out a row.. and it may be hours before I can get back to it. Enjoyed all the ideas.. thank you for sharing!! :thumbup:


similarily, but not w./ fancy Ott lamp-- my floorlamp has an arm, I used to hang a clipboard on. That was b4 relocating [4 typing pre-PC] magnetic copy holder < office + row counter + suppost-its
(shouldn't have anything mag near PC anyway). : )


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Merrywitch said:


> I don't know where you are - but I have just bought on eBay UK a metre of magnetic tape for £1 and .25p postage. It has an adhesive backing, and seller says it is very strong. (I had some many moons ago (!) without the backing - you just put a line of it beneath the pattern and the other on top, so I might attach this to a ruler or something, I'll see what it's like.)


I've seen rolls of mag. tape @ W-M/Crafts dept.
Also, mag. tape 4 Dymo lbl. mkr. [bought some to lbl metal pantry shelves = moveable]--you could prt. the key/Kitchener St....
Thank you Merrywitch for helping me think of it--off to try that right now. : )

:shock:


----------



## jjaygrad116 (Apr 25, 2012)

have you tried using a row counter? or use a post-it to mark your place? or make a copy of the pattern, enlarging it if necessary and writing or crossing out the lines as you finish or marking the pattern by writing the last line you worked on before you stopped?



Marty41 said:


> How do you keep your place when crocheting or knitting? I keep losing my place and wonder what some of you are using to hold your pattern so you can easily see it. (eyes arn't to good either)


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I check off the row as I complete it on a paper copy of the pattern.
> ...


you can justify dark chocolate (w./mlk < the brown cows)


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Candy said:


> I find on the internet somewhere, thought i had saved to my favorite folder, but have spent alot of time hunting for it, but i printed out a page with knitting notes at top, and then it has row 1 thur 26 on it, second page has row thru 27-54, first page of this just has notes, so i wrote what pattern i was making, where i got the pattern from, when i started it what yarn i used and size of neelde, then I re wrote the whole pattern out so when i finsihed one row, i could mark it out, well for the life of me i cant find where i find this at onthe net, i only printed out one copy but would like more for more projects, any idea where this could be find at, thanks
> 
> 
> Marty41 said:
> ...


Do you still have the orig. prt.out?--could the link be on there? scan & delete to restore blank copy & save/white-out to restore blank copy to mk photocopies?


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Blumoon said:


> In a pinch you could also use a cookie sheet and magnets. I use a music stand I bought at the thrift store to park next to my chair, post it notes, and clothes pins to hold my pattern to the stand. Works for me so far!


Sorry already answered


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

R-honda said:


> I have used or still use most of the methods mentioned so far (except the dry erase, what a great idea!) I also have made a homemade abacus that is on a ring that hangs from my left thumb. There are 2 strings of beads, one for single rows up to 9 and one for the tens. If 2 ten beads are down and 3 one beads it means I have compleated 23 rows. Pretty easy, just don't let the grandkids find it. Looks so cute and they sure love to slide the beads around!!


How about a picture of your "thumb counter"? I am interested in counters of any kind. I use an abacus that was one of the childrens toys and they all have grand- children now. Thanks.......Della


----------



## Skids (Mar 11, 2012)

PattyH said:


> If it is a complicated pattern, I type each row in big, bold type, on 3 x 5 index cards, punch a hole in one corner and hold them together on a ring. I just flip as I go. I also use a row counter.


I do this too!!


----------



## mommamarcia (Feb 14, 2011)

I write the pattern out on index cards row 1, row 2, and row 3 and turn the cards as I know that row.


----------



## Marty41 (Apr 29, 2012)

thank you for all your replies. I did find what I wanted at Joannes and had a 40% off coupon. It was very resonable. Did you know that you can use Michaels coupons at Joannes for crafts?


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I use the same one .. Have had it for 30 years and used for all needlework.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

That is great to know about the coupons. I like the magnetic board but sometimes it is hard to balance when knitting on the sofa. Post it notes work as does a piece of paper held by paperclips. All these methods work, depends on how portable they need to be.


----------

